# Holden PD Detective Bourget's retirement party



## PBC FL Cop

*HOLDEN* - A retirement party for Holden Detective Al Bourget will be held at 6 p.m. Saturday at the Wachusett Country Club, 187 Prospect St., West Boylston.

A social hour will be followed by dinner and presentations at 7 p.m. The cost is $40 per person. To attend, call Jenn at (774) 437-1428 or Jon at (774) 696-0126. Those who would like to share photos or anecdotes can email [email protected].
*Wish I was there to attend, congrats Al and best wishes on your retirement!!!*


----------

